# Alzheimer's Disease/Dementia



## deemac80 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dementia is a disease that the aged sometimes get as they begin to lose grip of their surroundings. Memory loss, confusion, forgetfulness, decreased ability in judgement, speech impairments, and depression are all signs of Dementia. It is a horrible thing to learn that you or a loved one are suffering from this disease. Dementia usually becomes Alzheimer's Disease which can be fatal. It caused by plaque build up on the brain. Researchers are still unsure what causes the disease.

Although there is no cure for both diseases, their progression can be slowed with prescribed medication. This medicine usually works for awhile and then slowly becomes tolerant and therefore another medicine is tried. Patients and their family should sit down with their physician and talk over the treatments available. There is different kinds for different symptoms.

Dementia and Alzheimer's tend to run genetically and will often affect many generations. There is no known preventative care for either disease. Women tend to have a higher risk of contracting the disease. If you or anyone you know is showing signs like the ones above, it would be a good idea to get them to a doctor so their situation can be determined.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2012)

I think there may be hope in trying to prevent AD, here's another one of our threads addressing the condition...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/3-Avoiding-Alzheimer-s-Disease-and-Dementia


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

It's a scary thing, my mother passed from Alzheimer's and it is terrifying to watch happen, just over time it seems everything about them is degrading


----------

